# Peanuts Kits



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I was just thinking. Remember in the early '70's Mattel came out with a series of Peanuts/Snoopy-related snap-together motorized kits? Snoopy and His Bugatti Race Car, Snoopy's Sopwith Camel, The Red Baron Fokker Triplane, Snoopy and His Motorcycle? Although this probabaly would have been a better idea a couple of years ago, given that Memory Lane has been going strong with Peanuts figures, wouldn't it be a GREAT idea to bring these kits back?

(Only problem is, PL would have to get a licence from Mattel and it's been made pretty clear PL has no plans for multi-corp efforts for awhile. But maybe now that PL is one with RC, maybe RC would be willing to take a chance . . . .)

:dude:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

At the shop I work at their was or is a peanuts kit their, but I don't think it is by Mattel, but then again, it could be the Looney Tunes I am thinking of.
I'll have to check and let you know. But I had thought someone made some cars with just peanuts characters on them. Revell, AMT, someone.
Chris


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

I would love to get my hands and "Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel." I had one as a kid that I had great fun with. The last time I looked, collector prices for this kit made it out of reach, so a reissue would be great.

James


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Peanuts kits revisited*

*I believe the company that put those out was MPC Or Monogram..I would love to see them out again myself, but since Pl was sold probably along with Memory lane, it might be doubtful ,since again it would take more "suits" to be convinced to put them out..*


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

The Snoopy kits were issued by Monogram at a time when Monogram was owned by Mattel. However, the idea to do Snoopy came from the model guys at Monogram, not the toy men at Mattel. Snoopy and His Sopwith came first in 1970 or '71. He was so popular Monogram had to cut two molds to keep up with production. This model was followed by--what else--the Red Baron and his Fokker Tri-Plane, Snoopy and His Motorcycle (Woodstock in sidecar), Snoopy & His Bugatti, Snoops is Joe Cool (on surfbaord), Snoopy on a tightrope, and Snoopy vs. Woodstock in frozen bird bath ice hockey. The license came Charles Schulz's company. It was such a great selling product, maybe someone ought to look into producing it again.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I had Snoopy and the Sopwith Camel, Snoopy and the Motorcycle and the Tightrope. If I recall, wasnt there a Red Baron too?

Steve


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

*James Henderson:*


> The last time I looked, collector prices for this kit made it out of reach, so a reissue would be great.


Yeah - they tend to sell around the $200 range MISB, so I won't be geting one anytime soon. I had the Bugatti, the Sopwith Camel and the Motorcycle. They were great! I loved the push-and-go motors! You don't see motorized model kits anymore -- you'd think they'd be good sellers to kids who could have the fun of building them and then having a toy to play with afterwards.

:dude:


----------



## admiralcag (Apr 2, 2004)

Those were the first models I ever built! I would love it if they came out again. I fear, though, the molds met the same fate as Rommel's Rod and the vintage Aurora molds.

Vern


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Well, it was peanuts we had at our LHS, however it was AMT that did them with pre-painted bodies and the characters tampoed(sp) on the body. They are snap kits. Nothing like what you guys are talking about. We had Lucy on what appeared to be a 57 Chrysler.
Sorry, false alarm.
Chris


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I remember these kits... I used to have the Snoopy & Woodstock hockey game kit.

Sources give 2 companies for these... Ideal/Mattel partnership & a Monogram/Mattel partnership.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Yeah YEAH...It MUST a been Monogram cause I actually had the Factory Displays for the Snoopy on his house AND a really cool kit (a Humorus ) Airplane called "The Flapjack" it was battery Powered and was from Monogram. this and Snoopy were Affixed to Cardboard Bases that gave the Promo Blurbs and acted as a Background for the Models.
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> If I recall, wasnt there a Red Baron too?


Yes there was, but the character design was pretty tame; Dave Deal's "Der Baron and his Funfdecker Fokker" is a much better kit. Now _there's_ a line of kits I'd love to see Revellogram reissue! :thumbsup:


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Snoopy/Red Baron/Flapjack*

Revell's Dave Deal's Baron & 5-wing Fokker would be a great reissue. Interestingly, Monogram's Red Baron & His Fokker Triplane was designed by another California car customizer Tom Daniel. Daniel also designed the aforementioned Flapjack for Monogram.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

I used to have the Sopwith Camel... all that's left of it is one broken/repaired wing strut, rudder and the stand.

I still have the Snoopy/Woodstock Bird Bath Ice Hockey; I fixed it up in 2000, but it needs to be repaired again!
I'd love to see those again myself.. but it does seem to be unlikely, doesn't it?


----------

